# Ouch!



## vincev (Aug 31, 2012)

This is just ssssooooo wrong in so many areas.What a shame.lol Thanks Pee Wee Herman movie.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:SS:MOTORS:1123


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 31, 2012)

Agree Vince, that bike is so wrong in so many ways but I find myself drawn to it & I actually think I love it.  I don't think PeeWee would have put the near naked girl on the rear light or rear fender though LOL.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 31, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Agree Vince, that bike is so wrong in so many ways but I find myself drawn to it & I actually think I love it.  I don't think PeeWee would have put the near naked girl on the rear light or rear fender though LOL.




PeeWee may not have but I wouldn't put it past Paul Reubens.. oucchhhh.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 31, 2012)

jpromo said:


> PeeWee may not have but I wouldn't put it past Paul Reubens.. oucchhhh.




Yeah, I do remember something about a dirty movie at a theater & getting caught ...... Forget it, sorry to put that vision into anyone's head. :eek:


----------



## oskisan (Aug 31, 2012)

Might not have been as bad if he would have put a rocket ray up front... i'd like to have some of the accessories (except the repoped stuff).


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't decide if I love it or hate it. I want it, none the less


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Please don't do that to me again. I just finished cleaning the vomit off my keyboard--what possesses people to do stuff like that? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 31, 2012)

I hate it, clearly.
This is one bicycle I fully endorse parting out...just send me the rear fender as I got the popcorn ready.
Chris


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 31, 2012)

*Bike*

It should be burned at the stake .....and then the parts squashed............


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2012)

I really don't see whats so bad about this bike, a few too many and add-ons, but other than that its kinda cool.  I don't want it, but I have no problem with it.  -Chris


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the bike has a LOT of time and work put into it but WHY do it on an x-53 .It would have been better to put that work into a more common bike,in my opinion and restore the x-53. Thats my 2 cents worth.


----------

